# audi tt mk1 fog light bulb?



## xxlilrussiangxx (Aug 23, 2008)

i have xenon lights but, i would like to replace fog lights to red, is that possible? what size is the bulb.


----------



## TToxic (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: audi tt mk1 fog light bulb? (xxlilrussiangxx)*

Red as in the actual light color being red? thats illegal in N.Y and is a quick way to get pulled over.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: audi tt mk1 fog light bulb? (TToxic)*

you can get yellow ones.. not sure about red though


----------



## xxlilrussiangxx (Aug 23, 2008)

ill take yellow too, what bulbs is it. can you please show me a link of what to get, and is their a dity on how to do it or is it the same as taking a bulb out on a car that has fod lights on the lower bumper


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (xxlilrussiangxx)*

http://www.directconnectiontuning.com/
this is where I got mine.


----------



## AudiOso (May 12, 2007)

The Mk 1 cars use a H3 capsule. It's pretty easy to get them out with the headlamps installed. I have huge hands and still was able to get everything out and back in. You just pop the cover off of the front core support and then remove the back covers of the headlamp assemblies. The driving light is the bulb innermost towards the center of the car. Just of course use standard precautions when handling halogen bulbs and keep fingers off of the glass to avoid oil based hot spots.
Cheers!


----------



## AudiOso (May 12, 2007)

*Re: (xxlilrussiangxx)*

As for a vendor. There are tons of good vendors on eBay. Here's one selling Nokya 2500k yellow H3's for $15.99 shipping included. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...ories


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (AudiOso)*

Pic for reference:


----------



## xxlilrussiangxx (Aug 23, 2008)

dam thats brights lol


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (xxlilrussiangxx)*

No, its just my crappy Fuji S7000, its not exactly cutting edge anymore. From my personal experience I can tell you the yellow is definitely better than the normal white OEM fogs


----------



## xxlilrussiangxx (Aug 23, 2008)

lol


----------



## aTTenzione (Aug 18, 2009)

*Re: (xxlilrussiangxx)*

dont get red for the love of god theres a new tiburon ive seen around me that has red fogs and it looks TERRIBLE


----------



## xxlilrussiangxx (Aug 23, 2008)

hha okay, i said i was going to get yellow. lol


----------



## EuroStyle (Jun 24, 2000)

I use the PIAA Ion Yellow H3.....they call them "Xtra", whereas 55w bulbs supposidly put out the same lumens as an 85w. I don't know how true that is, but they are very bright and give off a reall nice yellow, not just a light yellow tint. You can change them out having never been in there before in less then 20 minutes....
And I don't think I have ever seen a red colored H3 bulb....good thing....








Sean


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

We have quite a selection of fogs available now, a few on sale too. But we don't carry a red bulb, I can only imagine the legal ramifications to that!
We do have:
Yellow, Super White, OEM, and OEM ultra brights (off road use only).
Give us a click, I think you'll be happy.
Click click for various fog bulbs.


----------



## lexatt (May 8, 2009)

*Re: audi tt mk1 fog light bulb? (xxlilrussiangxx)*

if its so easy can someone explain to me how to do it?


----------



## lexatt (May 8, 2009)

*Re: audi tt mk1 fog light bulb? (lexatt)*

with pictures


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: audi tt mk1 fog light bulb? (lexatt)*

1. Open hood
2. Disconnect negative battery terminal
3. Remove the large plastic cover on the back of the headlight casing. looks like its a round 3" disk with 3 tabs.
4. Turn that about a half turn and pull it off.
5. undo the metal clip, fold it out and remove the bulb from the housing. 
6. Disconnect the ground wire. 
7. do reverse to put in the new one. 
Its kinda tight in there. When i did my 100 watt fogs I cut my hand up all over the place. haha. It was cold out so i didnt feel anything tho


----------



## lexatt (May 8, 2009)

*Re: audi tt mk1 fog light bulb? (A4 1.8 Turbo)*









these are the HIDS 








and that is the stock one what do i plug those 2 into


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: audi tt mk1 fog light bulb? (lexatt)*

oh jeez i dont know. Whose HID kit is it? I would imagine HID Fogs might get hot enough to melt the headlight housing. I've never heard of HID fogs on a TT.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: audi tt mk1 fog light bulb? (A4 1.8 Turbo)*

HID fogs kind of defeat the purpose, you want a yellow (incandescent) bulb since it cuts the fog better and its not as likely to reflect off the vapor http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TToxic (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: audi tt mk1 fog light bulb? (l88m22vette)*

X-2 kinda defeats the real purpose of a true fog. Question is who makes a better cutting yellow?


_Modified by TToxic at 8:15 PM 1-20-2010_


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: audi tt mk1 fog light bulb? (TToxic)*

You could get bright white incad. fogs and put yellow film over them...might work...


----------



## TToxic (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: audi tt mk1 fog light bulb? (l88m22vette)*

Yeah, trying to keep the yellow outta the head light assembly. Nothing beats the old school yellow glass deals but Iam not strapping them on the front. The hunt for the perfect bulb has begun. I actually use the fogs, for fog! lol


----------



## lexatt (May 8, 2009)

*Re: audi tt mk1 fog light bulb? (TToxic)*

i figured it out i just had to ground the black one


----------



## edgy (May 16, 2006)

It would be nice if I could retrofit some Lexus yellow lenses into my housings...


----------



## jt932 (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (edgy)*

here are real hella yellow xenon bulbs.
http://www.rallylights.com/Hella_H3_Bulbs.aspx


----------



## 225TTRoadster (Oct 24, 2007)

my headlight switch is boo boo so my fogs are on all the time. I am at the point now where cheapest is best. I tried a couple sets of yellows and loved them however. The light def. stayed glued to the ground better then anything else.


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

PIAA ION YELLOW ONES! 
sorry for the caps ,,,thats just what i think of them . they are awesome ..beats any other yellow bulb out there. they actualy last along time too.. i have day time running lights up here in canada, so my fogs are my drl ,,and they are on all the time . serve me well. look good in the day too. highly recommend them... they are everywhere and not expensive too... 
btw , i really noticed a difference when its actually foggy out too.. cuts through heavy rain, when its ugly and darker than ever out too.
those ziza ... imho.... no offense to whoever sell them. but they are crap.. 
cheers


----------



## 225TTRoadster (Oct 24, 2007)

going to pick up a pair of these. ^^^^


----------

